# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Tamsin & Libby

## Petal

Have they left Emmerdale for good now? 

Tamsin has just seemed to disappeared and all Libby's ties with the village have gone. Andy dumped her, she's moved her horse to a different stable and lost her job. Has she got any reason to come back other than visit Max? :

----------


## Jemma

I have no idea but I hope they are gone I never liked them.

----------


## chance

i hope so they were both terrible

----------


## Petal

They just didn't seem to do anything or maybe the writters realised they were terrible and just kept them in the background. 

Deliah has probably had more screen time than Tamsin and she's only been in it for a week.

----------


## chec2k

Tamsin and Libby were ok characters, but the actresses were not really that good.

----------


## kirsty_g

they have gone on holiday to italy

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't remember anything been mentioned about them going away   :Confused:  Oh well, I don't like them anyway, so it's ok!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

They were pointless like half the rest of the cast  :Smile:  Lets hope we never see them again!

----------


## Abi

They've gone to Italy, then are going to uni, so say bye bye!

----------


## Treacle

> They've gone to Italy, then are going to uni, so say bye bye!


Never mind bye bye it's thank gawd for that we ought to be saying!

----------


## Abi

Damn, according to the woman on This Morning, they might be back. noooooo

----------


## Luna

oh do they really have to?

----------


## Abi

Cant they just sink into oblivion?!

----------


## Luna

Obviously not hopefully they are coming back for some sort of murder storyline that we haven't heard about yete

----------


## Abi

Or suicide...

----------


## Treacle

> Damn, according to the woman on This Morning, they might be back. noooooo


Then they might as well axe this drivel now!  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> oh do they really have to?


No but the incompetent bosses of 'Emmerdale' obviously think different. Mind you these people did let Patsy Kensit come on board so all faith I did have in them has now gone  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I reckon Killer Steph should finish them off!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> I reckon Killer Steph should finish them off!


Here here! And Sadie King too  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Here here! And Sadie King too


And the rest of the Kings!

----------


## Treacle

> And the rest of the Kings!


And the rest of the cast  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> And the rest of the cast


lol! That's a bit harsh WQ!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> lol! That's a bit harsh WQ!


Not harsh enough if you ask me!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Not harsh enough if you ask me!


I think they should get rid of silly Donna & Marlon though!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

> I think they should get rid of silly Donna & Marlon though!


And Betty Eagleton!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> And Betty Eagleton!


Betty's been in it years though! They should get rid of someone like Len or Jarvis!

----------


## Treacle

> Betty's been in it years though! They should get rid of someone like Len or Jarvis!


She also left the programme for ages and there was no reason for her to come back! Plus she doesn't work without Seth so I think she should leave  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She also left the programme for ages and there was no reason for her to come back! Plus she doesn't work without Seth so I think she should leave


hmm suppose, I doubt she'll be getting any decent storylines from now on though!

----------


## Treacle

She's so stereotyped as well like Viv.

----------


## chance

> Then they might as well axe this drivel now!


you wish!

----------

